# Lure Coursing



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering how many people here course with their dogs. How often do you practice? Are there many trials offered in the US? My pup isn't old enough to compete, but I am curious.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I haven't yet done lure coursing, but I plan to with my two year old Borzoi and my eight month old Deerhound. Around here, there are not many trials, but I believe in your area, there are. South Carolina has a number, and I know a couple people that attend them regularly.

It also depends on whether you are interested in just AKC coursing, or other venues. Personally, I want just AKC, so that limits me even further.

Some reading I'd recommend for you: Sighthounds Afield by Denise Como. It's a very in-depth book containing just about everything you need to know about coursing!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I plan on doing Coursing Ability (new AKC event) with BB in GA in April. Should be fun, we did it at a fair once and the B-dog loved it. Yeah I am pretty sure there are quite a few trials around this area. It will be my first time trialing in this.

Here is the AKC rulebook for Lure Coursing/Open Field Coursing (not Coursing Ability)

http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RELURE.pdf

Rules/Regulations for Coursing Ability
http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/coursing_ability_test/Regulations.pdf


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I was hoping to find a local dog club to practice with, but the nearest is an hour away and they don't do coursing. I will probably try to form a local group to practice with (should be more fun and I can't be the only person interested!).


----------



## Mozzie (Mar 19, 2013)

Where in Eastern NC are you located? I'd be interested in coursing if you ever got up a local group. I live in Raleigh during the week but spend weekends in Morehead City.


----------

